# Destin Vis Report



## FLYBOY (Oct 3, 2007)

Dove the Mohawk and the Miss Louise on Saturday and the LCM and Tug Janet on Sunday. Vis is improving but still not great. The seas were FLAT both days, it was great. There is still a layer of snot starting around 40ft. Vis out at the Mohawk was about 45ft, Miss Louise was about 15-20ft. LCM and Janet were both around 35-40ft. Jellies weren't real bad either day.:usaflag


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

Side note, did anyone elsesee all those jelliesaround the Northeastside ofCrab Island Sunday morning!? Good lord, Ithrewthe sabiki out andkept bringing up strings of jelly. They were millions of them out there, one every 1' or so.. :sick 

They weren't that bad20-25 miles out though. You'd see one every so often.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2008)

Vis at the Timber Holes, AJ rock and the Mohawk Chief on Sunday was awesome...I will post a report tonight when I have pics.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *[email protected] (8/11/2008)*Vis at the Timber Holes, AJ rock and the Mohawk Chief on Sunday was awesome...I will post a report tonight when I have pics.


That's the general area that we were at on Sunday as well and had awsome viz just as you did. 80+ feet.


----------

